

The Hardest Logic Puzzle Ever - quchen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hardest_Logic_Puzzle_Ever

======
quchen
One of the cited papers is a really nice read to solve an even harder version
of the problem using only two questions. The reasoning behind the solution is
explained in a pretty clear and detailed, but not overly verbose, way. For
those who have basic knowledge about logic it is a nice application of the
fact that a boolean expression has three possible values - true, false, and .

Unfortunately the file is behind a paywall (science's version of the age of
information), so I'm afraid it's restricted to those with university access.

[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1467-8284.2007....](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1467-8284.2007.00723.x/abstract;jsessionid=44EA4FAA98F9548D894CE55BC56B4D29.f01t01)

